# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  Classic VB - How can I delete a file?

## dee-u

Method 1: Use the built-in VB command Kill, note that this permananently deletes the file.

VB Code:
Kill "C:\Your_Folder\Yourfile.EXE"

Method 2: Using the File System Object (an external reference); note that this also permanently deletes the file.

VB Code:
Dim fso As Object
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
fso.Deletefile ("c:\windows\desktop\doc1.doc")

Method 3: Move the file to the recycle bin

VB Code:
'Paste this into the General Declarations section of your form/module:
Private Type SHFILEOPSTRUCT
    hWnd As Long
    wFunc As Long
    pFrom As String
    pToAs String
    fFlagsAs Integer
    fAborted As Boolean
    hNameMaps As Long
    sProgress As String
End Type
Private Const FO_DELETE = &H3
Private Const FOF_ALLOWUNDO = &H40
 Private Declare Function SHFileOperation Lib "shell32.dll" Alias _
 "SHFileOperationA" (lpFileOp As SHFILEOPSTRUCT) As Long
 Public Function ShellDelete(ParamArray vntFileName() As Variant) As Long
    Dim I As Integer
    Dim sFileNames As String
    Dim SHFileOp As SHFILEOPSTRUCT
     For I = LBound(vntFileName) To UBound(vntFileName)
        sFileNames = sFileNames & vntFileName(I) & vbNullChar
    Next
    sFileNames = sFileNames & vbNullChar
     With SHFileOp
        .wFunc = FO_DELETE
        .pFrom = sFileNames
        .fFlags = FOF_ALLOWUNDO
    End With
    ShellDelete = SHFileOperation(SHFileOp)
End Function
      'Usage:
Dim lResult as Long
     'Delete a single file
  lResult = ShellDelete("DELETE.ME")
     'Delete several files
  lResult = ShellDelete("DELETE.ME", "LOVE_LTR.DOC", "COVERUP.TXT")

----------

